# Asynchrones Radio (in Flash?)



## cobajashimaru (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Tutorials-Gemeinde,

ich stelle mich gerade einer neuen Herausforderung und weiss noch ganricht wo und wie ich ansetzten soll

Aufgabe:
1.) Es wird eine Radiosendung vorab im MP3-Format aufgenommen. Dies soll via FTP auf einen Webserver hochgeladen werden. Das Format kann vorher auch in ein anderes Format umgewandelt werden, MP3 ist halt nur das Ausgangsformat.

2.) Ein Besucher der sich nun diese Radiosendung anhören möchte, soll sich natürlich die Sendung nicht von Anfang an anhören müssen, sondern halt ab da wo er Zeitlich einsteigt.

Ich bin mir im Moment noch im Unklaren, wie ich das am besten umsetzten soll. Ich habe hier natürlich Flash im Visier (SWF oder FLV) 

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Jens B. (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.
Bitte achte auf einen aussagekräftigeren Threadtitel, man denkt bei diesem hier eher daran dass du ein Kovertierungsprogramm für Mp3-Dateien programmieren willst und kein Radio.

Wenn deine Frage eher konzeptioneller Natur ist: wie sehen die mp3s denn aus? Wie lang sind sie? Wählt der Benutzer sich eine Sendung aus? Gibt es mehrere mp3s, wie oft wird da gewechselt?

LG
B.


----------



## cobajashimaru (7. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ich habe den Titel mal entsprechend angepasst.

Um das mal genauer zu konkretisieren:
es werden täglich zwei 3-4 stündige Sendungen vorab aufgenommen und im MP3-Format gespeichert. Anschließend werden diese Files dann via FTP auf einen Webserverserver hochgeladen.
Diese Sendung wird dann ab 18 Uhr gesendet. Der Hörer muss also die Möglichkeit haben, jederzeit in die Sendung "einzusteigen" ohne sich alles anhören zu müssen.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

prinzipiell brauchst Du für Dein Vorhaben eine spezielle Serverlösung - Flash kann einen Stream nur anfordern; Du musst die komplette Audiodatei aber serverseitig bei jedem Request entsprechend der Zeitdifferenz zwischen Sendungsstart und Anfragezeitpunkt zuschneiden, oder gleich einen Echtzeit-Stream anbieten.

ich verschiebe Dich mal auf Verdacht ins Webserver-Forum.

Gruß
.


----------

